# What are some negatives on these neopreme dog vests



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

Do they really act as a sort of life preserver, Do they really keep out cold or just hold in water. Do they restrict the dogs movement and perhaps add drag on long retreives, thus wearing out the dog. Is a dog more likly to get hung up with the vest on , like mayby on a stump. Really would like your ideas. I own two vests for my two labs, but have only used once..


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I use mine... They do cut a little on the dog's aerodynamic ability. They also keep water out of the largest mass of his body and provide great insulation. They provide a very little flotation. They do provide some protection from briers/beaver pungi sticks.etc...

When it is really cold, I use mine. My dogs love them.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

I use mine. They keep the dog warm in cold water. Slip your hand in between the dog and vest when it is cold and you can feel how warm it is.

Make sure it fits properly or it will wear the hair off the front legs. Also make sure it doesn't cover up the "plumbing."


----------



## ATA BOY (Feb 14, 2007)

Sasha and Abby said:


> I use mine... They do cut a little on the dog's aerodynamic ability. They also keep water out of the largest mass of his body and provide great insulation. They provide a very little flotation. They do provide some protection from briers/beaver pungi sticks.etc...
> 
> When it is really cold, I use mine. My dogs love them.


What about the ones with flotation in them?


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Rally doesn't add that much for flotation.
Dogs love them. I like it alot as the dog stays alot cleaner when field hunting. Not as much to wash or swim off before going back to the house or motel.


----------



## mmduncan (Dec 24, 2009)

Pros: keep your warm, protect them from all the junk you cant see underwater, they do actually add a little bouancy to the dog (not a life preserver for sure)

Cons: may slow your dog down a little on long retrieves, dog may get hung up or rubbed raw if you dont have it fitted correctly.

Bottom line is I use one I think they are great and they can save your dogs life. My only suggestion is buy a good one make sure it fits correctly and you shouldnt have any problems. Most people that do have problems have a junk vest or it doesnt fit correctly or they use it at the wrong times. I saw a guy training his lab this summer with a vest on and it was well over 90 degress. Avery vests are good and I also use one made by redhead. If you hunt hard use the vest all season and then take a look at all the tears and cuts in the vest and you'll be glad that you used it as will your dog.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Something I have learnd about neoprene from my own personal use is that it doesn't provide insulation as much or in a manner one thinks. What it actually does best is trap body heat in when one is active. When you are inactive it actually seems to be a pretty poor insulator the reason being that it is tight to the skin and does not trap air that serves as insulation. I have worn wet wool gloves and wet neoprene gloves on cold days and found the wet wool was actually warmer.The wet, tight neoprene actually seems to act like a conduit for the cold transfering the cold faster than no gloves at all unless you are active then the gloves hold in the excess heat the hands are producing. Esentially it is better at keeping heat in than keeping cold out. I'm not convinced it is 100% effective for all dogs. Even when wet animal hair traps air which help the hair insulate the dog. A vest flattens the hair on a dog not allowing it to perform as it was intended. Even when tight fitting water gets under the vest and the dog cannot shake itself dry. I'm not saying it doesn't help just probably not nearly as much as we think. I think the vest provide the most benefit when the dog is actually in the water. when the dog is lying inactive in the blind I'm not sure it is much help. As mentioned the vests do provide multiple benefits such as wind blockage, flotation and abrasion protection so I continue to use them as many guys do.


----------

